# Can you help me find out what this song is called please?



## alexwaston (Sep 22, 2016)

All I know is this part of the song. I believe a woman sings it. It's sometimes played in pubs and discos, and it is similar to the style of Chaka Kahn Ain't nobody but it isn't that song. It is also similar to Stevie wonder's 'Superstition' but my song sounds a bit more later that that.

It's an electro disco song (sounds 80s or maybe even early 2000)s. and the melody/tune goes "duh da duh" twice and then "da duh da duh da da da duh", in a electro funky way. then repeats the whole thing in the background. It has some synth and little bass.

Note that I have described the tune/melody and not the words/lyrics.
Update: The song has also got some similarities to 'Jamariqui'. Although none of his songs match the one I am looking for. The tune (Not words/lyrics) goes something like 'Da Da Da', 'Da Da Da', Da Da Da, Dum Dum Dee Da.' and repeats throughout the song.

The song has definitely got a lot of electro, pop and disco qualities.

---------------------------------------------------
Relax with: bad moms movie | suicide squad movie | jason bourne movie . Good fun!


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 22, 2016)

I believe @garygoodson sings this song and should be able to make sense of it ....can't think of the title personally ...thanks Gary


----------



## Budddha (Sep 23, 2016)




----------



## alexwaston (Dec 6, 2016)

Note that I have described the tune/melody and not the words/lyrics.
Song lyrics, closer lyrics, work lyrics​


----------



## Grandpapy (Dec 6, 2016)




----------

